# Drivers y software para el programador K150



## Aspha (Feb 13, 2012)

Hace unos días adquirí en una página por internet un programador para PIC, el nombre de este programador es el PIC K150. Sin embargo tengo un problema cuando quiero conectarlo a mi máquina ya que es un programador con cable USB. Al parecer es un problema de driver ya que no puede instalar el driver del dispositivo, los drivers me los facilitó el vendedor. Me he comunicado con el vendedor para que me envíe los drivers correspondientes; pero me dice que me ha enviado  los drivers correctos. Entonces algo estoy haciendo mal, porque el puerto lo reconoce pero no deja instalar el driver. Alguno ha tenido este programador y presentaba el mismo problema? Por favor necesito ayuda si alguien sabe del tema sería perfecto que me de una mano...gracias!!


----------



## LuisDa (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ciencia-educacion/15042506/Programador--de-PIC_s-K150-Chino.html

Este es el link que necesitan para solucionar sus problemas, tengan ustedes mucha suelte en sus proyectos, sin mas que decir me despido.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 1, 2012)

Usen este link y tendrán un montón de temas: http://www.ftdichip.com/Support/Links.htm
En la página del autor publicó un adminiculo para comprobar el buen funcionamiento del grabador. Yo lo construí y anda fenómeno. Se los paso. Tengo un RAR con todos los programas pero no me lo deja subir porque tiene mas de 3 Megas. pero en ese link pueden encontar de todo.


----------



## crossfiress (Jul 21, 2012)

aqui esta el soft los drivers los subo para xp si los necesitan para otro sistema me abisan

estos son los drivers


----------



## xxunil (Oct 11, 2012)

adjunto Software y Drivers para usarlo en Windows 7 32 bits (a mi me funciono de maravillas).

Grabador: TS8900-K1500
*AQUI* 
o *AQUI*

Suerte


----------



## ManyaCarb (Oct 14, 2012)

andreslg06

Si todavia estas en la busqueda de los drivers, fijate en un post que esta aqui en el foro donde incluye los archivos en .rar como te indica el colega aquileslor.
 A mi me paso lo mismo con la plaqueta, pero descargue los drivers del proveedor original de la placa y me funciono de maravillas.
Este es el link:

www.kitsrus.com

Podes encontrar mas info y los drivers USB leyendo este .pdf 

http://www.kitsrus.com/pdf/k150v2.pdf

Espero que te sirva la informacion y tu programador funcione sin problemas
Saludos


----------



## andreslg06 (Oct 14, 2012)

Alguien sabe si se puede usar winpic800 con un programador pic k150 
si es posible, como se puede configurar ?


----------



## camivi (Oct 15, 2012)

He visto la respuesta de "crossfiress". Yo tengo Windows 7  64 bits. ¿Que drivers necesito para que funcione el ICSP k 150"? estoy perdido y no se como ponerlo en marcha. Lo compré a traver de EBAY y no tengo mucha información. Agradecería  toda información para poner en marcha el aparato soy bastante novato.  Gracias por todo. Carlos


----------



## xxunil (Oct 15, 2012)

camivi dijo:


> He visto la respuesta de "crossfiress". Yo tengo Windows 7  64 bits. ¿Que drivers necesito para que funcione el ICSP k 150"? estoy perdido y no se como ponerlo en marcha. Lo compré a traver de EBAY y no tengo mucha información. Agradecería  toda información para poner en marcha el aparato soy bastante novato.  Gracias por todo. Carlos



Las que yo adjunte, según el fabricante, funciona tanto en 64 como en 32 bits.


----------



## ManyaCarb (Oct 17, 2012)

Estimado andreslg06

Por mi parte yo no tuve que hacer eso, hice solo dos pruebas con justamente un pic 16F628 de un medidor LC, lo probe y camino perfecto.
No se para otros PIC si haya que hacer algo.
Esto es lo que te puedo comentar de mi experiencia con esta plaquetita,
Saludos


----------



## drkblog (Nov 19, 2012)

Compré uno de estos programadores. Tengo Windows 7 64bits y el driver de USB lo reconoció en cuanto lo conecté, como "Prolific USB to Serial" y le asignó un COM (que puedo variar manualmente).
Ahora, el software que tengo (prové varios, incluso en que está compartido acá) no reconoce al dispositivo. Constantemente dice que el dispositivo no responde. Aún si lo ejecuto en modo de compatibilidad con XP. Mañana podría probarlo con un Windows XP supongo. Conociendo la API de Windows no me extrañaría que sólo funcione con XP y con Windows 7 32 bits. ¿Alguien lo pudo hacer funcionar en Win7 64?


----------



## andreslg06 (Nov 19, 2012)

hola drkblog en el software del programador k150  tiene una opción para que le asignes el numero de COM que te da win 7 cuando lo conectas , el numero de COM que te da win 7 tiene que ser igual al del programador, saludos.


----------



## drkblog (Nov 20, 2012)

Sí, eso lo configuré y lo probé en distintos valores (siempre coincidiendo el del driver con el del software) pero el dispositivo no responde. También probé abrir el puerto serie del aparato con un programa terminal, y no aparece nada. Según el protocolo del programador que, se supone, éste es una copia, el aparato debería enviar los caracteres "B3" al puerto. Pero eso no aparece.
En mi caso creo que se trata de que este programador no funciona directamente.


----------



## xxunil (Nov 20, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Sí, eso lo configuré y lo probé en distintos valores (siempre coincidiendo el del driver con el del software) pero el dispositivo no responde. También probé abrir el puerto serie del aparato con un programa terminal, y no aparece nada. Según el protocolo del programador que, se supone, éste es una copia, el aparato debería enviar los caracteres "B3" al puerto. Pero eso no aparece.
> En mi caso creo que se trata de que este programador no funciona directamente.



El problema esta en que los drivers que te instala por defecto windows NO FUNCIONAN. Yo te recomiendo usar los que adjunte un par de comentarios mas Arriba. Los use en W7 32 bits y en W8 32 bits con resultados positivos.

Suerte


----------



## drkblog (Nov 20, 2012)

xxunil dijo:


> El problema esta en que los drivers que te instala por defecto windows NO FUNCIONAN. Yo te recomiendo usar los que adjunte un par de comentarios mas Arriba. Los use en W7 32 bits y en W8 32 bits con resultados positivos.
> Suerte



Yo probé con los drivers que adjuntaste. Reemplacé el driver Prolific que puso windows con el tuyo y directamente el software no podía abrir el puerto. Pero mi windows es 64bits y tranquilamente eso puede hacer que el driver que anda en 32, no funcione. Voy a llevarme una notebook con XP para probarlo ahí.


----------



## xxunil (Nov 20, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Yo probé con los drivers que adjuntaste. Reemplacé el driver Prolific que puso windows con el tuyo y directamente el software no podía abrir el puerto. Pero mi windows es 64bits y tranquilamente eso puede hacer que el driver que anda en 32, no funcione. Voy a llevarme una notebook con XP para probarlo ahí.



Directamente debes eliminar los driver que te instalo W7 y recién ahi instalar los otros. Checkea que realmente sean los que tu quieres instalar.

Aca te dejo una version mas actual(según el fabricante, es tanto para 32 como 64 bits).


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 20, 2012)

Aquí está la página del diseñador, aparece todo lo necesario para el funcionamiento del programador.

http://www.kitsrus.com/pic.html

La mayoría de las placas chinas tiene el chip FT232, cuyos drivers pueden bajarse de la página del fabricante.

Saludos !


----------



## drkblog (Nov 20, 2012)

¡Mil gracias! Voy a probarlos. 

Jonathan: Ojo que el fabricante de mi placa es un chico que clona el de DIY Electronics. Hoy voy a probar todo de nuevo, pero si no resulta debo llegar a la conclusión de que no funciona la placa.

Yo conecto la placa al USB (sólo la placa, sin chip en el zócalo) y levanta el COM. Luego entro al programador y éste me dice que la placa no responde (habiendo seleccionado el K150 y el COM correspondiente). Aclaro esto por si mi procedimiento está mal.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 20, 2012)

> Yo conecto la placa al USB (sólo la placa, sin chip en el zócalo) y levanta el COM. Luego entro al programador y éste me dice que la placa no responde (habiendo seleccionado el K150 y el COM correspondiente). Aclaro esto por si mi procedimiento está mal.



El procedimiento está perfecto, lo que es raro es que no responda...quizás el firmware del PIC16F628 no funcione correctamente..o está mal grabado.
Sinceramente y espero no quedar fuera de tema, me parece que es mucha mejor opción el Pickit2, que soporta muchos más dispositivo y además con 0 modificaciones podés grabar tranquilamente micros AVR de Atmel.


----------



## drkblog (Nov 20, 2012)

Probé con los drivers nuevos y tampoco funciona. Ahora voy a hacer una última prueba con Windows XP. Pero no creo que sea ese el problema en este caso.

Lamentablemente lo compré porque me pareció barato. No sé cuando cuesta el Pickit2, pero lo voy a tener en cuenta. Ya que a esto no le veo salida.


----------



## xxunil (Nov 20, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> ¡Mil gracias! Voy a probarlos.
> 
> Jonathan: Ojo que el fabricante de mi placa es un chico que clona el de DIY Electronics. Hoy voy a probar todo de nuevo, pero si no resulta debo llegar a la conclusión de que no funciona la placa.
> 
> Yo conecto la placa al USB (sólo la placa, sin chip en el zócalo) y levanta el COM. Luego entro al programador y éste me dice que la placa no responde (habiendo seleccionado el K150 y el COM correspondiente). Aclaro esto por si mi procedimiento está mal.



Mira, el K150 que tenemos nosotros no es de ese fabricante (son unos clones chino) asi que ni te molestes instalar esos driver por que no te funcionaran, El chip RS232 a USB que usa nuestra placa es el PL23XX. y NO el FT232.

Funciona seguro, no tienes que actualizar nada en el programador.

De ultima avisame y te armo un tuto


----------



## drkblog (Nov 20, 2012)

Quedate tranquilo, lo probé con tu driver. Esta placa que tengo puntualmente no funciona. Debe tener malo el PIC o se olvidaron de programarlo. Claramente no es un tema de driver porque lo probé con todos. Está claro también que el correcto para el chip USB-RS232 de este es el PL23XX.
Ya le reclamé al que me lo vendió, voy a ver si logro que me mande otro. Les avisaré las novedades. ¡Gracias!


----------



## xxunil (Nov 20, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Quedate tranquilo, lo probé con tu driver. Esta placa que tengo puntualmente no funciona. Debe tener cagado el PIC o se olvidaron de programarlo. Claramente no es un tema de driver porque lo probé con todos. Está claro también que el correcto para el chip USB-RS232 de este es el PL23XX.
> Ya le reclamé al que me lo vendió, voy a ver si logro que me mande otro. Les avisaré las novedades. ¡Gracias!



Podrias poner una captura de cuando tienes abierto el programa y tienes conectado el grabador, y en lo posible una foto del grabador, para ver que error te tiro el programa. Te digo por que yo también estuve luchando un par de días hasta que funciono.


----------



## drkblog (Nov 20, 2012)

Este error aparece siempre siempre y cuando el COM del software esté configurado al número que le asignó el driver. El chip que tiene para USB-Serie es un PL-2303HX, tiene como micro un PIC16F628A y la placa dice TS8900-K150. Sólo prende la luz roja al conectarlo al USB y nada más.



Acá están los datos del driver:







Una prueba que podrías hacer, y comentarme cómo resulta, es abrir el puerto serie con tu placa conectada y decirme si te aparece algo como B3 en pantalla. Yo probé con el Putty (en los Windows viejos estaba el hyperterminal) y se conecta para nada aparece. Ni tampoco reacciona a lo que le mande desde el teclado.


----------



## xxunil (Nov 21, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Este error aparece siempre siempre y cuando el COM del software esté configurado al número que le asignó el driver. El chip que tiene para USB-Serie es un PL-2303HX, tiene como micro un PIC16F628A y la placa dice TS8900-K150. Sólo prende la luz roja al conectarlo al USB y nada más.
> 
> Una prueba que podrías hacer, y comentarme cómo resulta, es abrir el puerto serie con tu placa conectada y decirme si te aparece algo como B3 en pantalla. Yo probé con el Putty (en los Windows viejos estaba el hyperterminal) y se conecta para nada aparece. Ni tampoco reacciona a lo que le mande desde el teclado.



Es exactamente el mismo grabador, aca una imagen






Yo creo que deberias probar en otra PC con un OS de 32bits para sacarte la duda si no funciona la placa o es un problema de tu W7 64 bits.

Justo en este W8 no tengo el hyperterminal y el Putty me tira un error.

De ultima prueba bajarte el driver directamente desde aqui, pagina del desarrollador PL2303: http://prolificusa.com/portfolio/pl-2303hx-usb-to-serial-bridge-controller/


AHORA QUE VEO BIEN LA IMAGEN, TU PLACA ESTA FUNCIONANDO. No le des importancia a que no puede reiniciar, ami tambien me tira ese error. Yo te diria que pruebes grabando un pic, y lo unico que debes setear antes de grabar es en FUSES, debes cambiar:

BODEM: Disable
Oscillator: XT (si usa osilador a cristal)


----------



## drkblog (Nov 21, 2012)

Ayer instalé una máquina virtual con XP Pro SP3 en mi Win7 y probé ahí, tuve exactamente el mismo resultado. Mañana voy a traer la placa al trabajo y probar en un Windows 7 32 bits (sólo para descartarlo en última instancia). Pero sinceramente estoy convencido de que esta placa no funciona, y que es específicamente la parte del micro.


----------



## xxunil (Nov 21, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Ayer instalé una máquina virtual con XP Pro SP3 en mi Win7 y probé ahí, tuve exactamente el mismo resultado. Mañana voy a traer la placa al trabajo y probar en un Windows 7 32 bits (sólo para descartarlo en última instancia). Pero sinceramente estoy convencido de que esta placa no funciona, y que es específicamente la parte del micro.


Probaste directamente grabando cualquier PIC, como te puse en la actualización de la respuesta anterior?


----------



## drkblog (Nov 21, 2012)

Pero a vos te aparece "K150 board connected" en la barra de estado de la aplicación. Cuando yo lo abro y lo configura me tira el error que te mostré, luego me tira otro error similar. Pero nunca me aparece el mensaje de que la placa está conectada. De todas formas puedo hacer la prueba también de leer (no tengo uno ahora para grabar) un PIC. Mañana lo hago y te cuento.


----------



## xxunil (Nov 21, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Pero a vos te aparece "K150 board connected" en la barra de estado de la aplicación. Cuando yo lo abro y lo configura me tira el error que te mostré, luego me tira otro error similar. Pero nunca me aparece el mensaje de que la placa está conectada. De todas formas puedo hacer la prueba también de leer (no tengo uno ahora para grabar) un PIC. Mañana lo hago y te cuento.


Ese error siempre me tira, pero yo lo ignoro y hago lo que te digo para grabar y me funciona bien.

Aca te adjunto el manuel (lastima que esta en chino, pero puedes usar un traductor) que te muestra ese error y la solucion.


----------



## drkblog (Nov 22, 2012)

Aparentemente tenías razón. Probé en un Win7 32bits (aunque seguramente esto ya no cambia nada) y me da los mismos errores que antes. Pero ahora tengo un PIC para probar (no lo puedo modificar). Así que lo puse para lectura y el proceso se completó. Lo único que me hace dudar es que me lee todo en cero. No sé si los PICs tienen alguna protección para que no puedas leerlos. Si es así, es posible que este la tenga activada. Es un PIC18F2550.


----------



## xxunil (Nov 22, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Aparentemente tenías razón. Probé en un Win7 32bits (aunque seguramente esto ya no cambia nada) y me da los mismos errores que antes. Pero ahora tengo un PIC para probar (no lo puedo modificar). Así que lo puse para lectura y el proceso se completó. Lo único que me hace dudar es que me lee todo en cero. No sé si los PICs tienen alguna protección para que no puedas leerlos. Si es así, es posible que este la tenga activada. Es un PIC18F2550.



Solo consiguete un PIC nuevo y prueba...  vas a ver que funciona.

Suerte

CUANDO LEE EL DISPOSITIVO, PRENDE EL OTRO LED?


----------



## drkblog (Nov 22, 2012)

Sí, mientras lee prende el segundo led. Ahora voy a comprar un PIC para probar. ¿Es posible mi suposición de que lee todo cero por la protección?


----------



## xxunil (Nov 22, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Sí, mientras lee prende el segundo led. Ahora voy a comprar un PIC para probar. ¿Es posible mi suposición de que lee todo cero por la protección?



Es muy probable que sea por la protección.

Como ves, hay comunicación entre el driver/software y la placa, caso contrario no prendería el segundo led de lectura/escritura.

cuando lo pruebes con un PIC nuevo avisa los resultados.

Saludos


----------



## drkblog (Nov 22, 2012)

Confirmado. Compré un par de PIC12F629 y los puedo grabar y leer sin problemas. xxunil tenías razón en insistir. ¡Un millón de gracias!


----------



## xxunil (Nov 22, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Confirmado. Compré un par de PIC12F629 y los puedo grabar y leer sin problemas. xxunil tenías razón en insistir. ¡Un millón de gracias!



Jaja, la alegría es mía también por la satisfacción de que la ayuda valió la pena.

Que tengas unas buenas grabaciones de PICs.


----------



## drkblog (Nov 22, 2012)

Los PICs los conocí a mediados de la década del 90, cuando estaba en el secundario. Pero de vista nomás, nunca trabajé con ellos. Hacíamos prácticas con 8085 y uno de motorola que no recuerdo. Por mi parte siempre estuve trabajando con programación de medio y alto nivel en PCs. Hace poco tiempo volví a la microelectrónica, estuve jugando y trabajando con unos Arduinos. Y decidí incorporar también los PICs. En este momento estoy leyendo la hoja de datos del 12F629. Para ver qué tiene adentro y para refrescar un poco mi memoria.

¿Con qué conviene programarlos? Creo que tengo instalado un compilador de C para PICs. Pero dado el reducido set de instrucciones, me pregunto si tiene sentido usar C.

Por otro lado la hoja de datos es interesante, pero creo que eventualmente voy a tener que ver algún documento de aplicación del micro. Con un ejemplo concreto de circuito y programa. Para baja un poco a la realidad. Sobre todo porque estoy acostumbrado a la programación de alto nivel.


----------



## xxunil (Nov 22, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Los PICs los conocí a mediados de la década del 90, cuando estaba en el secundario. Pero de vista nomás, nunca trabajé con ellos. Hacíamos prácticas con 8085 y uno de motorola que no recuerdo. Por mi parte siempre estuve trabajando con programación de medio y alto nivel en PCs. Hace poco tiempo volví a la microelectrónica, estuve jugando y trabajando con unos Arduinos. Y decidí incorporar también los PICs. En este momento estoy leyendo la hoja de datos del 12F629. Para ver qué tiene adentro y para refrescar un poco mi memoria.
> 
> ¿Con qué conviene programarlos? Creo que tengo instalado un compilador de C para PICs. Pero dado el reducido set de instrucciones, me pregunto si tiene sentido usar C.
> 
> Por otro lado la hoja de datos es interesante, pero creo que eventualmente voy a tener que ver algún documento de aplicación del micro. Con un ejemplo concreto de circuito y programa. Para baja un poco a la realidad. Sobre todo porque estoy acostumbrado a la programación de alto nivel.



Para pics, el mejor IDE/Compilador que use hasta ahora es el MikroC, realmente es muy bueno. También use el Keil pero me quedo con el otra.

Lo que esta creciendo a pasos agigantados es ARM, así que hay que ir por ese lado ahora.


----------



## dprats (Dic 6, 2012)

Hace poco me compre el problemático programador k150, al parecer de procedencia chino, y que ha dado dolores de cabeza a todo quien lo ha adquirido. Investigando en foros y aplicando lo aprendido en relación a una larga lista de programadores existentes en la red pero que a las finales es el mismo programador, con otras configuraciones de los pines en el puerto serial, la solución para hacer funcionar este atadoso programador es muy sencilla:
Obviamente te habrás dado cuenta que los drivers no sirven, solo te queda desintalarlos en caso que lo esten, luego ve al panel de control, administrador de dispositivo, ve a la ventana del controlador del dispositivo y haz click en la opcion actualizar controladores pero mediante windows ( cual sea la versión) demorara a lo mas 3 minutos pero siempre lo instala. Una vez instalado ve a configurar avanzada del puerto y configurar como PORT 1, con esto no solo puedes usar el programa del fabricante sino que te sirve para otros programas como WINPIC800. 
Esta prueba ya la he hecho en varios pc, siempre me funciona y estoy seguro a que a uds. también, pues windows siempre instalara el mejor controlador para este dispositivo, y el segundo paso de configurar a PORT 1 es fundamental, de lo contrario nunca podrás programar en el.


----------



## JGB1966 (Dic 12, 2012)

Estimados amigos del foro, me acaba de llegar este bodoque chino ...el famoso K150, y no tuve problemas con los drivers ni con la instalación del soft. Como recien comienzo a probar con PICs, anteriormente usaba los de motorola, asi que use un 16F84 (no se muy bien en que condiciones esta ya que lo tenía entre mis trastos desde hace un par de años) y me da el error que indico en la imagen que abajo adjunto. Si alguno tuvo ese error y me puede indicar cual puede ser la causa se lo agradecería.


----------



## drkblog (Dic 12, 2012)

Yo te diría que compres un 12F629 para probar y saber si el programador está funcionando bien. Es muy barato y eventualmente le vas a dar uso. En argentina cuesta 17 pesos.


----------



## xxunil (Dic 12, 2012)

drkblog dijo:


> Yo te diría que compres un 12F629 para probar y saber si el programador está funcionando bien. Es muy barato y eventualmente le vas a dar uso. En argentina cuesta 17 pesos.



Por lo que veo esta funcionando bien los tuyo, me alego.

@JGB1966, tendrías que probar con un PIC nuevo.


----------



## JGB1966 (Dic 12, 2012)

Mucha gracias drkblog y xxnuil, voy a intentar con sus consejos auque demore un par de dias ya que no tengo una casa de electronica cerca. Cuando lo pruebe subo los comentarios.


----------



## drkblog (Dic 12, 2012)

xxunil dijo:


> Por lo que veo esta funcionando bien los tuyo, me alego.



¡Sí! Ya armé mi generador de señales con un AD9850 y un PIC12F629


----------



## josafat20 (Feb 20, 2013)

hola amigos como estan espero que me ayuden no puedo grabar con el k150es una grabador  el pic 16f628a y otros pic aparece rom = no erased,eeprom= no edased,id = no erased,fue= no erased. me ayudaria si dejan un totorial como grabar y un 16f876a muchas gracias


----------



## abtron (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola josafat20, me pasó lo mismo pero con un 18f2550.
me aparecía lo mismo que a ti: rom = no erased,eeprom= no edased,id = no erased,fuse= no erased.
Lo solucione actualizando el k150, con otro 16f628a. Luego pude borrarlo sin problemas


----------



## josafat20 (Feb 21, 2013)

muchas gracias pero me podrias decir como atualizar ya que cuando abro el archivo que me mandastes sale un archivo hex y la verdad soy nuevo  en esto muachas gracias


----------



## abtron (Feb 22, 2013)

tendrías que programarlo en un pic 16f628a y luego sustituirlo por el pic que trae el k150


----------



## anto48 (Mar 2, 2013)

ohhhh... funciona gracias... tenía el mismo problema con el 18f2550, solo volví a grabar el 16f628a que viene en la placa con el archivo que colgó abtron y listo ahora el grabador trabaja sin problemas


----------



## digito (Mar 3, 2013)

Hola el Software del K150 resulta ser obsoleto por el chipdata.cid, entonces te voy a enviar el Nuevo Software con Guia y chipdata.cid actulizado y perfectamente funcionante, el Driver es lo que utiliza el puerto COM (no el programador) sea "COMn" o adaptador "USB-COM". 

Lo he utilizado varios años y todavia funciona perfectamente.

Chau y hasta la proxima.


----------



## abtron (Mar 4, 2013)

a mi el k150 me da errores en el programa, pero sin embargo hasta ahora no he tenido problemas a la hora de programar.
josafat20 prueba cambiando los drivers del usb


----------



## Mrbyte (Mar 6, 2013)

Hola, alguien sabe alguna forma de que el K150 soporte el PIC 12F1840?

He conseguido añadir los datos a mano a la lista que trae el sotfware por defecto, pero al parecer los "FUSES" en este PIC están en una dirección totalmente distinta a cualquiera de los modelos estandar que reconoce originalmente.

Hay alguna forma que mediante el propio programa del PIC se autoreprograme los FUSES?.
La otra opción sería un firmware actualizado y no parece que exista


----------



## uzumakirivera (Abr 30, 2013)

acabo de comprar una k150 pero tengo un problema no puedo quemar pic 16F887 y esos son los que necesito utilizar para un proyecto porque son los mas faciles de programar alguna respuesta de como puedo hacer en este caso


----------



## xxunil (Abr 30, 2013)

uzumakirivera dijo:


> acabo de comprar una k150 pero tengo un problema no puedo quemar pic 16F887 y esos son los que necesito utilizar para un proyecto porque son los mas faciles de programar alguna respuesta de como puedo hacer en este caso



Amigo, como minimo debes poner:


Datos de tu sistema.
Pasos que hiciste en el proceso de instalación del programador.
Cual es el error que tira?
Fotos
y todo lo que pienses, podría ayudar a darnos mas pistas de cual puede ser el problema.

Saludos


----------



## nelsonr (May 26, 2013)

pic16f877a me sale un  error (EEPROM error at 0x0010 Good 0xFF Bad 0x7F) y he notado que cuando  borro el Rom, ID,Fuse se Borran pero el EEPROM  no se borra  no sé si es el mismo caso que menciona abtrom  en líneas pasadas. Alguien tiene una idea de porque sale este mensaje y como lo puedo  solucionar.


----------



## Scooter (May 26, 2013)

Prueba a borrarlo primero a ver si se deja programar después


----------



## nelsonr (May 26, 2013)

El error aun sigue scooter aun si lo  borro primero dejo una imajen para documentar el error

Aun el erro sigue  aun que  borre primero


----------



## rodrigob (May 28, 2013)

drkblog dijo:


> Probé con los drivers nuevos y tampoco funciona. Ahora voy a hacer una última prueba con Windows XP. Pero no creo que sea ese el problema en este caso.
> 
> Lamentablemente lo compré porque me pareció barato. No sé cuando cuesta el Pickit2, pero lo voy a tener en cuenta. Ya que a esto no le veo salida.




Hola DRKBLOG , te comento que yo también adquirí un KIT 150 de los chinos (Por Ebay), igual al tuyo y tuve el mismo problema con el driver. El problema esta realmente en que no hay drivers para WIN 7 - 64 bits. Yo probé el Kit en una pc con Win7 - 32 bits y funcionó perfectamente (utilizando los drivers que compartió XXUNIL). Vos pudiste hacerlo andar al kit al final? porque veo que tú ultima publicación fue en diciembre de 2012.

Saludos!


----------



## nelsonr (May 30, 2013)

Hola a todos bueno tengo que comentar que  estado usando el grabador con ese mensaje que mostré en líneas anteriores  y por lo que veo  graba el programa pero noto que  el ciclo es muy lento  y a medida que le bajo la frecuencia al oscilador  a menos de la mitad  tiene un una repetición mas continua (encender y apagar un led) e leído mucho del fuses pero no logro configurarlo de la forma correcta porque  cuando pongo la frecuencia del cristal (4MHZ)  se pone lento.  Me puede dar una orientación para ver por donde ataco el problema, si es o no el fuses o es otra cosa. Estoy usando el Pic16f877a con el editor de codigo Pic C compiler


----------



## javv18 (Nov 22, 2013)

hola a todos, yo tambien tengo un programador chino y tengo el mismo problema que nelsonr no consigo programar un 2550, he intentado programar el 16f628a , pero tengo el mismo problema al programar, osea que no puedo, tendria que intentar programarlo con otro programador y probar ese a ver si no da problema con el error del mensaje good-bad, si alguien ha solucionado este problema de alguna forma, le agradeceria lo comentara, 
Un saludo a tod@


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2013)

Estos programadores parece que no tienen fin con sus pegas.
Yo tengo uno, y siempre me arroja algún error cuando lo intento resetear, pero luego graba bien.
He probado con todos los drivers que he encontrado, y lo he probado tanto en XP como en W7 de 32 bit.

Parece que no hay manera de hacerlos dóciles, pero por otra parte, leen y programan bastante bien.
Yo he encontrado algunas pegas, y son éstas:
Parece que el software de programación, que es el mismo que se emplea en los comentarios y fotos de los posts anteriores, tiene algún bug. lo digo porque he estado cargando repetidas veces el mismo archivo en diferentes PIC, siempre desde una copia que tengo en el escritorio. En una de estas, la copia del escritorio ha perdido algunos datos del bloque de EEPROM. No sé a que puede ser debido, quizá he metido la pata yo solito.

Pero lo mas importante de todo es que al cargar cualquier archivo de cualquier PIC y quererlo guardar, los datos de ROM los guarda perfectos, pero los de EEPROM los deja siempre en blanco.
¿Alguien ha tenido el mismo problema y sabe como resolverlo?

Saludos.


----------



## haritzc (Feb 18, 2014)

alguien ha intentdo instala este programador en windows 8?


----------



## Rnl (Feb 28, 2014)

crossfiress dijo:


> aqui esta el soft los drivers los subo para xp si los necesitan para otro sistema me abisan
> 
> estos son los drivers



hola tienes el driver del kp150 para windows 8
gracias


----------



## tiago (Feb 28, 2014)

No hay drivers del K150 para W8. 
Yo con el XP tengo funcionando cuatro programadores de distinto tipo sin ninguna  pega.
Instalad el K150 en XP y disfrutad de sus problemas normales.

Saludos.


----------



## digito (Feb 28, 2014)

Hola a todos me ha llegado el mensaje, estè programador lo tengo, no lo he probado con W8.

Lo que se podria probar es: "Tratandose de un software portable, no necesita instalacion" con la tecla derecha del mouse en Compatibilidad - Hacer compatible con Xp SP3 y luego tildar para la ejecutar con administrador - hay buena probabilidad que funcione chau.



...En cuanto lo haya probado les dirè.


----------



## digito (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola a todos, les puedo confirmar que funciona hasta con w8. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 2, 2014)

@digito
Si puedes confirmar que funciona con windows 8 y no dices como lo has logrado, no estás aportando nada, y los demas usuarios se van a molestar de que no les compartas. ¿Es como has dicho arriba?
Yo no tengo Windows8 y no puedo arrojar ninguna luz.

Me imagino que será:botón derecho sobre el exe/ propiedades/compatibilidad y marcar casilla de ejecutar en modo de compatibilidad para windows XX

Saludos.


----------



## digito (Mar 2, 2014)

Hola tiago, lo que hice fue lo que dije antes, osea hacerlo compatible con xp Sp3 y arrancar con administrador eso es todo.  Chau.


----------



## gonzalocg (Mar 2, 2014)

hola, yo intente hacer lo que dicen mas arriba, ejecutar el programa como administrador, configurar la compativilidad y todo eso, pero nada funciono...

asi que me vi obligado a transigir... instale una maquina virtual sobre win8, use VMware Player, es muy fasil de usar y tiene una version completamente gratuita, se los recomiendo, instale XP sobre VMware y le di acceso a los puertos USB, conecte el programador, ejecute el programa, y adivinen, ¡¡¡FUNCIONO¡¡¡...

esta es una solucion para win8, espero que les sirba...


----------



## digito (Mar 3, 2014)

Hola a Todos, lo que hizo gonzalocg està muy bièn, quizas tenemos diferentes versiones de Software 
"K150", de toda manere les mando mil saludos a todos.


----------



## digito (Mar 3, 2014)

Hola a todos les voy a mostrar las imagenes de la versiòn y demàs, Saludos.



Ademàs les digo que W8 (Enterprise, versiòn en idioma inglès de los primero que salieron) lo tengo instalado en un Hard Disk esterno (USB)


----------



## tiago (Mar 3, 2014)

Yo, el problema que tengo con éste programador es que al leer un pic y luego guardar el archivo, no me guarda la parte de la EEPROM, aunque si visualizas el archivo nada mas leerlo sí que está presente la información.
raro, raro.
También, la opción de guardar código una vez leído, por defecto, te ofrece extensión *.hex, pero depues de guardar el archivo, no se le asigna ninguna extensión.
Extrañísimo. Eso si, para programar funciona estupendamente, pero lo que es leer y guardar el archivo como *.hex, un desastre.

Saludos.


----------



## gonzalocg (Mar 3, 2014)

digito, podrias publicar la version que tienes tu instalada? savemos por tus palabras que esa vercion funciona correctamente. segun tengo entendido, ese programa es gratuito, por lo que no creo que tengas problemas con las normas del foro...


----------



## kimeras (Mar 3, 2014)

xxunil dijo:


> adjunto Software y Drivers para usarlo en Windows 7 32 bits (a mi me funciono de maravillas).
> 
> Grabador: TS8900-K1500
> *AQUI*
> ...



Hola amigo bueno no me funciona yo tengo el Windows 7 pero al 64bits no se ti tú tienes algún  Drivers y programa  para poder usarlo en  Windows 7 a 64 bits gracias por todo amigo suerte y éxitos


----------



## digito (Mar 4, 2014)

Hola gonzalocg, te voy a linkar lo que me pides para ti y para quien lo necesite.

** El Driver debe ser instalado tambièn compatible con XP SP3 y Administrador, luego "riavviare la computadora", y entonces todo funciona maravillosamente,

Saludos y mucha suerte para todos.

** Sin embargo este programador lo compre para el Notebook ** en la computadora que tiene la salida serial utilizo otro programador que funciona de maravilla y que en la red se encuentran a millones **

* Y que ademàs tiene una lista de procesores programable mucho màs grande **


----------



## gonzalocg (Mar 5, 2014)

probe los driver, y no funcionan, no se instalan, aunque he de aclarar que mi sistema es x64... en fin, no me resulto. pero aun asi, grasias digito, por cierto, que quisiste decir con "riavviare la computadora"?


----------



## digito (Mar 5, 2014)

Hola gonzalocg, lo que se puede hacer es dentro de W8 achicar esa particiòn para crear otra y poder instalar un W8 x86, "riavviare no me acuerdo en espanol, en inglès = restart", de toda manera no me acuerdo bièn per e W7 x64 me parece que hay una forma de compatibilizar driver x86 habria que investigar.

Muchos Saludos y hasta siempre.


----------



## SirC (Mar 16, 2014)

Yo no sé escribir en español, así que va a utilizar el traductor de google. 
Lo que quiero decir es que me las arreglo para instalar el controlador prolífico en la victoria 8 x 64 con una versión 3.3.2.102 conductor de edad avanzada y manualmente instalarlo Trough gestión de equipo> Gestión del dispositivo. No tengo un PIC aún para probarlo y también hay que mencionar que da el error de reseteo.


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola a tod@s! Tengo el programador k150. Pero en mi Pc tengo como sistema operativo Windows Vista. De todas maneras me lo reconoce como 'Prolific USB-to-Serial Comm Port (COM4)'.
¿A alguno de ustedes les ha funcionado en este sistema? Si es así, ¿Cuales han sido los pasos que han seguido?
Mi versión del programador k150, es: 3.4.48.272
Gracias de antemano.
Un saludo!


----------



## digito (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola DanielNR, si tenes W. Vista S.O., la primera cosa que te aconsejo es formatear e instalar Windows 7 Por lo meno. Muchos Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 15, 2014)

Gracias por tu consejo 'digito', pero creo que formatear la pc me parece un poco extremista. ¿No existe otra manera?


----------



## digito (Abr 15, 2014)

Hola DanielNR, formatear W. Vista quiere decir sacarse un peso de encima, sin embargo lo que se puede hacer es crear otra particiòn activa (luego formatear esa particiòn) suficiente para instalar W7 32bit (x86) que es fantastico.

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 16, 2014)

¿Debería tener original W7?
¿Cómo se hace esa participación?


----------



## digito (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola DanielNR, si deberias tener W7 original ? 

La particiòn se hace con software free que se pueden encontrar en la Red. 

De toda forma si nunca has hecho estas cosas te conviene probar con otra computadora o arriesgar.

Lo unico que puedo decirte es de ver y conocer mas detallatamente Los sistemas operativos y las computadoras (un curso en tal sentido). O de ser autodidacta y hacer experimentos de alguna manera hay que aprender.  Muchos saludos y mucha Suerte.


----------



## pijoteo (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola amigos tengo un programador k150 y cuando grabo un PIC 12F629, me borra la configuracion del osccal que viene de fabrica, que debo hacer para que no me pase esto. Y como volver a poner este valor. Un saludo


----------



## mantenilsa (Abr 24, 2014)

Si no recuerdo mal ese valor lo tienes que leer del microcontrolador antes de programarlo, luego hay que escribirlo en el codigo antes de generar el hex, en el datasheet te lo explica seguro.
El que ya has programado si no se puede configurar con reloj externo lo puedes tirar.
ElectroHobby


----------



## ahs5809 (May 28, 2014)

JGB1966 dijo:


> Estimados amigos del foro, me acaba de llegar este bodoque chino ...el famoso K150, y no tuve problemas con los drivers ni con la instalación del soft. Como recien comienzo a probar con PICs, anteriormente usaba los de motorola, asi que use un 16F84 (no se muy bien en que condiciones esta ya que lo tenía entre mis trastos desde hace un par de años) y me da el error que indico en la imagen que abajo adjunto. Si alguno tuvo ese error y me puede indicar cual puede ser la causa se lo agradecería.Ver el archivo adjunto 85104



hola una simple aclaracion que a mi me volvio loco, como ves en la figura tienes que colocar el pic en la segunda pata mirando desde la palanca pruba eso , a mi como digo me volvio loco.
saludos Enrique


----------



## DanielNR (May 31, 2014)

He podido instalar por fin los drivers del k-150. Tengo instalado windws xp. Ahora me sale un mensaje de error del programador. Es el siguiente:::


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2014)

No se te ocurrió usar un traductor ?


----------



## DanielNR (May 31, 2014)

Muy sutil DOSMETROS. Así lo haré. Gracias. Me gustaría saber si a alguien más le apareció ese mensaje y la solución que aplicó. En mi caso comprobaré que el puerto se corresponda con el que esté asignado. E incluso cambiaré de puerto si es necesario. Gracias de nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2014)

Claro , te sugiere revises el puerto , las conecciones de la plaqueta y la alimentación. Que coincida con lo seteado.

Lo del traductor te lo dije porque yo leo inglés sin problemas , pero hay gente *que sabe y podria ayudarte* pero no leen inglés y deberían abrir un traductor y teclear tu mensaje de error .

Mas que nada iba dirigido a que le facilitaras la tarea a los que podrian ayudarte , ¿entendés ?


----------



## DanielNR (May 31, 2014)

Comprendo. No hay ningún problema. 
El tema es que ahora el puerto COM está inactivo. Cómo lo activo?
De todas formas le asigno el COM 4 y me vuelve a salir el mensaje de error de la foto que subí.


----------



## JonathanGomez (Jun 22, 2014)

Hola, perdona me puedes poner los drivers para win 8


----------



## daxter2000 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hola que tal. Compre el k150 e intenté  programar un f2550 que ya habia programado antes en otros programadores. Sin embargo a la hora de intentarlo  me aparece un error  
No se si alguien lo haya solucionado, se lo agradeceria
ROM error at 0x0003
Good 0X0E06
Bad 0X0E06


----------



## xxunil (Jul 24, 2014)

daxter2000 dijo:


> Hola que tal. Compre el k150 e intenté  programar un f2550 que ya habia programado antes en otros programadores. Sin embargo a la hora de intentarlo  me aparece un error
> No se si alguien lo haya solucionado, se lo agradeceria
> ROM error at 0x0003
> Good 0X0E06
> Bad 0X0E06



Es un error de checkeo/verificación de datos, fijate si el pic esta bien puesto en el zocalo. Mira que muchas veces te tira ese error pero no pasa nada, yo lo ignoraba y lo probaba directamente en la placa para ver si grabo bien.


----------



## menymp (Ago 23, 2014)

xxunil dijo:


> Es un error de checkeo/verificación de datos, fijate si el pic esta bien puesto en el zocalo. Mira que muchas veces te tira ese error pero no pasa nada, yo lo ignoraba y lo probaba directamente en la placa para ver si grabo bien.



de hecho yo tengo el mismo problema pero cheque las conecciones y todas estaban correctas, me dejaba leer el pic pero borrarlo y reprogramarlo no, espero no tener que tirarlo a la basura  broma menos mal que salio barato



cuando trate de usar el programador (aclaro que todo lo de los drivers funciona correctamente o al menos eso creo) este pudo leer, programar y borrar un pic 16c84 que tenia arrumbado pero al tratar de programar un pic 18f4550 me arrojo el error descrito a continuacion pimero pense que era un problema del icsp pero cuando trate de programarle en el zocalo me sigio dando ese problema creen que podria ser un error de compatibilidad con ese pic en especifico (creyendo que el pic estaba danado use otro que tenia del mismo modelo pero no cambio nada) solo realice un paso mal en fin gracias


----------



## Fuentes84 (Ago 26, 2014)

Aprovechando el tema sobre el programador K150, el caso es que debido queria usar el PIC16F1503 por disponer de 4 PWM y 4 A/D en 14 pines, ya puedo  olvidarme de usar el K150 no? ya que no figura en la lista de PICs que soporta, o hay alguna manera de poder incluir los nuevos PICs? o que programador me recomiendan?


----------



## phepe (Oct 22, 2014)

Hola a todos...
Me he leido todo el post y sus problemas...pero me animare a comprar uno....
Al incio del Post preguntan si funciona con se puede usar winpic800 con el programador pic k150?

Pero queda sin contestar....alguien puede verificar esto ¿?

Gracias anticipadas


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 22, 2014)

phepe dijo:


> Al inicio del Post preguntan si funciona o se puede usar winpic800 con el programador pic k150
> 
> Pero quedó sin contestar. ¿Alguien puede verificar esto?


Yo no uso el programador K150, pero si he usado el Winpic800 y te puedo decir que no figura en su lista.

Los tipos de hardware que soporta el Winpic800 v3.64H, son los siguientes.​ ​ Suerte.​


----------



## miglo (Nov 7, 2014)

Haber quien me hecha un cable o un royo de cables, jejeje, bromas aparte, he comprado en ebay este programador y no doy con que programa puedo ponerlo a funcionar, segun el vendedor con PICkit 2 o K150,tengo el pickit2 y no me aclaro, el K150 no lo tengo, de hay que si alguien me puede indicar algo perfecto, pongo una imagen:
El programador pone que es TS8900-PIC


----------



## tiago (Nov 8, 2014)

El soft del K150 te lo ofrecen de forma gartuita los proveedores del programador. Por ejemplo aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## miglo (Nov 8, 2014)

Gracias tiago, ya lo habia conseguido el soft pero no me aclaro, de momento, por que como el programador biene con el pic 16f877a ya programado, cuando conecto el puerto usb automaticamente  se pone hacer la funcion que tiene metida, que es desplazarse el encendido de los leds y de hay no salgo, salvo que a lo mejor, cosa que no he probado, se programe por el puerto serie, de hay si alguien habia adquirido este programador me podia indicar el funcionamiento, ya que entiendo que se deve poder programar por el puerto USB. Una cosa este programador lleva el MAX232.


----------



## tiago (Nov 8, 2014)

@miglo conectalo por el puerto serie también.
El USB probablemente solamente lo use para proveerse de la alimentación cuando no lleva el trafo puesto, y los datos los mueva por el otro puerto.
Yo tengo uno que funciona así.

Saludos.


----------



## miglo (Nov 8, 2014)

pues lo probare en el puerto serie haber que pasa y ya te cuento.
Una pregunta tu tienes el mismo o uno parecido?.
Corrijo el MAX no es 232 es MAX3232


----------



## tiago (Nov 9, 2014)

Es parecido, pero parece que funciona igual.  Es éste:





El USB es solamente para alimentación.
Saludos.


----------



## Kamiro (Nov 9, 2014)

Saludos, tengo el quemador PIC K150 y no puedo grabar en el pic, me sale el error 1, tambien me dice que es un msj de los puertos pero he revisado todo, intente resetear el programador pero me bota el error 2, revise los puertos, los fuses todo esta bien pero no funciona alguien sabe cual es el problema ahi?,


----------



## miglo (Nov 10, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> El USB es solamente para alimentación.
> Saludos.



Gracias tiago, todabia no lo he probado.


----------



## miglo (Nov 13, 2014)

tiago una pregunta ya que me pasa igual que a Kamiro, tu conecas al puerto serie para programar y le das alimentacion por la entrada de alimentacion, aunque tambien se le puede dar por la entrada usb por lo que me dices, y el programa que usas es el K-150?, o es otro?, por que no hay manera de hacerlo andar.
Posdata: o yo no se hacerlo andar, jejeje.


----------



## tiago (Nov 13, 2014)

Si les das alimentación por USB no debes conectar el adaptador, y viceversa.
Para la selección del tipo de alimentación lleva un jumper (El mio), el tuyo debe de llevarlo también, revísalo.
El programa que uso es uno específico para el programador que muestro en la foto, aunque me pedí un K-150 para probarlo por curiosidad y para él sí uso el programa del K-150.

También tienes que saber que asignación (COM)  le ha dado el sistema a tu programador, para ello consulta en el administrador de dispositivos. Luego le tienes que decir al programa en el COM que tiene que trabajar.

Saludos.


----------



## miglo (Nov 14, 2014)

Bufffffff me da a mi que le voy a dar una patada al dichoso programador y lo voy a mandar al cometa ese en el que a aterrizado la sonda, no veo muy logico que un programador, con todas sus variables, supuestamente para mejor, tenga tantos problemas"cosas de los chinos". 
La culpa es mia ya que deverian venir con su sofware y al no venir todo son problemas.
Volvere co mi te-20 modificado y ya vendran tiempos mejores.


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2014)

Mira a ver en el administrador de dispositivos, donde (En que puerto) tienes instalado el programador, a mí me sale así:





Luego mira en el programa de grabación que usas si está establecido *en el mismo puerto*, si no, te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes toda la vida, que no lo vas a echar a andar.
Ni decir que para ver en el administrador de dispositivos el puerto asignado, tienes que tener conectado al ordenador y alimentado el programador.

Otra cosa ... Me imagino que le has instalado los drivers correspondientes
Saludos.


----------



## miglo (Nov 14, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Luego mira en el programa de grabación que usas si está establecido *en el mismo puerto*, si no, te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes toda la vida, que no lo vas a echar a andar.
> Ni decir que para ver en el administrador de dispositivos el puerto asignado, tienes que tener conectado al ordenador y alimentado el programador.
> 
> Otra cosa ... Me imagino que le has instalado los drivers correspondientes
> Saludos.



El puerto solo tengo com-1, pero en el administrador, estando conectado a la corriente y conectado el puerto serie, no me reconoce nada. Sobre los drivers esa es otra historia ya que como este programador lleva el MAX3232 por mas que estoy mirando no veo nada, si que dice el vendedor que con el K-149 o K-150 funciona pero como no dice como configurar ni nada de nada, por lo menos que yo pueda comprender, pues eso que mirado por no se cuantos sitios pero no doy con la solucion


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2014)

Pues a ver si sale alguien que tenga exactamente ese programador y le funcione, porque no se me ocurre nada mas.
Si llegas a nuevos logros, comentanoslo.

Saludos.


----------



## miglo (Dic 5, 2014)

Bueno tiago esto si que da gusto me pedi un K-150 por ebay, que encima me costo 7 pavos y medio, y vaya diferencia va que se las pela, lo he instalado y he probado varios micros y va que da gusto, venga un saludote.


----------



## herrerab (Mar 21, 2015)

Hola:
Veo que muchos usais el K150, a ver si me podeis resolver una duda.
Estoy programando un 12F629. Cargo el .hex y en la última dirección de la ROM DATA meto la dirección del Osccal "344C". Programo el chip y sin problemas. Cuando leo el Chip programado en esa dirección no sale "344C" si no "34FF".
Alguien me puede echar una mano ?????

Saludos


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 21, 2015)

No es necesario que escribas el valor de OSCCAL a menos que lo quieras restaurar.
Ese valor siempre debe estar escrito en la dirección 0X3FF por lo tanto se debe tener la precaución de que el código no  lo sobrescriba.

Ahora, puede ser porque el PIC perdió el valor de fábrica para OSCCAL y el K150 asume que 0xFF es el valor correcto y omite la re escritura.

Utiliza otro programador como el ICProg o el WinPic800 para escribir el valor si es que lo necesitas restaurar y asegúrate de que el valor que estás utilizando sea el valor que tenía originalmente el PIC.


----------



## herrerab (Mar 22, 2015)

Muchas gracias por tu pronta respuesta D@rkbytes.
Con el ICPROG si lo escribe, por eso preguntaba.
Entiendo que aunque no aparezca en la lectura del PIC el valor que yo he introducido está grabado ??
Que es lo que hay que hacer para quel K150 no sobreescriba el valor del OSCCAL al programarlo ???
Saludos



El valor del OSCCAL que meto, es el que tenía el PIC antes de grabarlo.
¿¿¿ Quiere esto decir que una vez programado el PIC si no tienes apuntado el OSCCAL original ya no se puede reprogramar ????


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 22, 2015)

El valor de OSCCAL del PIC que está en la dirección 0x3FF siempre se puede leer con el programador.
Al menos con todos los que he usado se puede leer y escribir, y cuando ese valor se cambia, el programador pregunta si se desea sobrescribir ese valor.

Para que el valor de OSCCAL no sea borrado, se debe tener la precaución de reservar esa dirección por software y cuidar que cuando el PIC sea grabado, al leerlo siga conservando el valor original.

Si lees otro valor que no es el que tenía el PIC originalmente, eso quiere decir que ya se borró.
Entonces es cuando sí se debe escribir nuevamente el valor de OSCCAL para que el PIC funcione correctamente con el oscilador interno y siempre se debe poder leer y escribir.


----------



## miglo (Mar 22, 2015)

D@rkbytes, te pregunto lo siguiente en referencia al valor OSCCAL.
Yo  grabo en este caso los 16F877A o 16F876 con el K150, que por cierto  como ya he dicho alguna vez, graba que es un gusto a una velocidad  barbara, y no me había fijado nunca en lo del OSCCAL, de hecho ni  pensaba en ello, pero e visto y sobretodo una vez sacado el tema por  herrerab, que por ejemplo en los que tengo vírgenes, cuando lo leo con  el K150 no me aparece ningún dato, solo 3FFF en dicha dirección y en los  que he grabado cuando los leo, también aparece 3FFF, pero los uso y de  momento funcionan bien.
Puede ser posible que por defecto aunque este  el valor OSCCAL el K150 al leerlo saque  3FFF y no el valor que debería  estar en dicha dirección, y al grabar como dependiendo de la grabación  no se llega al final de dicha dirección, pues también.

¿Aunque luego se lea el PIC no saca dicho valor OSCCAL?
Y  la otra pregunta es. ¿Si por el motivo que sea, hemos borrado dicho  valor y no lo teníamos guardado que se debe hacer en dicho caso?
Digo esto porque esos valores vienen dados de fábrica y cada PIC tiene el suyo propio. ¿No?
Supongo que no podemos poner uno al azar. ¿O se puede copiar el de un PIC para ponerlo en otro?


----------



## herrerab (Mar 22, 2015)

No todos los Pic tienen oscilador interno. el 12f629 SI.
Pero volviendo al tema, mi pregunta era que cuando voy a programar un 12f629, primero saco la direccion del propia PIC y la anoto. Luego cargo el fichero .hex que quiero introducir y en la direccion 0x3FF pongo el valor que he anotado.
A la hora de programar el pic el programador lo primero que hace es borrar el contenido del microchip y después copia el .hex.
Todo sin problemas, pero la duda es que una vez programado el microchip lo leo y en la dirección 0x3ff no está el valor que yo le he intrucido que era el valor que leí antes de programarlo, por lo tanto la dirección del OSCCAL ya no está en el microchip grabada.
Yo metí "344C" y en el pic grabado en 0x3ff aparece "34FF", ¿porqué?, esa es la duda. Y donde está la "344C" que yo metí ??, porqué no la graba los 2 últimos bytes ??


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 23, 2015)

miglo dijo:


> D@rkbytes, te pregunto lo siguiente en referencia al valor OSCCAL.
> Yo  grabo en este caso los 16F877A o 16F876 con el K150, que por cierto  como ya he dicho alguna vez, graba que es un gusto a una velocidad  barbara, y no me había fijado nunca en lo del OSCCAL, de hecho ni  pensaba en ello, pero e visto y sobretodo una vez sacado el tema por  herrerab, que por ejemplo en los que tengo vírgenes, cuando lo leo con  el K150 no me aparece ningún dato, solo 3FFF en dicha dirección y en los  que he grabado cuando los leo, también aparece 3FFF, pero los uso y de  momento funcionan bien.


Eso es porque ese tipo de PICs que estás usando no tienen oscilador interno, así como te mencionó @herrerab.
El registro OSCCAL es único de los PIC con oscilador interno, y aunque algunos PIC tengan oscilador interno, no pierden el valor de fábrica porque no está guardado en una locación que el usuario pueda borrar.

Este asunto de la pérdida del valor de OSCCAL es de los PIC pequeños como los PIC10 y PIC12.
Pero esto no sucede con todos. Por ejemplo, los PIC12F508/509 tienen un registro especial reservado en donde se encuentra el valor de OSCCAL, así si se llega a sobrescribir, se lee ese registro y ahí se verá el valor para OSCCAL.


miglo dijo:


> Puede ser posible que por defecto aunque este  el valor OSCCAL el K150 al leerlo saque  3FFF y no el valor que debería  estar en dicha dirección, y al grabar como dependiendo de la grabación  no se llega al final de dicha dirección, pues también.
> ¿Aunque luego se lea el PIC no saca dicho valor OSCCAL?


Eso lo tendrías que verificar leyendo un PIC12F629 o un PIC12F675, por ejemplo.


miglo dijo:


> Y  la otra pregunta es. ¿Si por el motivo que sea, hemos borrado dicho  valor y no lo teníamos guardado que se debe hacer en dicho caso?
> Digo esto porque esos valores vienen dados de fábrica y cada PIC tiene el suyo propio. ¿No?
> Supongo que no podemos poner uno al azar. ¿O se puede copiar el de un PIC para ponerlo en otro?


Existen algunos métodos para recuperar el valor de OSCCAL cuando no se sabe el valor original.
Algunos tienen buena precisión y otros no tanta, pero suelen dar buen resultado para lograr que el PIC trabaje dentro de un rango óptimo.
Mira este post: *Consulta de OSCCAL en PIC12F629*

Y no, no se debe poner un valor al azar ni usar el valor de otro PIC, pues desde fábrica se realiza una calibración y el valor obtenido es exclusivo para ese PIC.
Los valores para cada PIC son diferentes, y llegar a encontrar dos o más PIC con el mismo valor, es una mera coincidencia muy probable.



herrerab dijo:


> Mi pregunta era que cuando voy a programar un  12F629, primero saco la dirección del propia PIC y la anoto.
> Luego cargo  el fichero .hex que quiero introducir y en la dirección 0x3FF pongo el  valor que he anotado.
> A la hora de programar el PIC, el programador lo primero que hace es borrar el contenido del microchip y después copia el .hex.
> Todo sin problemas, pero la duda es que una vez programado el microchip  lo leo y en la dirección 0x3FF no está el valor que yo le he introducido  que era el valor que leí antes de programarlo, por lo tanto la dirección  del OSCCAL ya no está grabada en el microchip.
> ...


No es necesario volver a escribir el valor de OSCCAL cada vez que se grabe el PIC.
Las aplicaciones para grabar los PIC, deben guardar el valor de OSCCAL y volverlo a escribir.
O sea, borran todo el contenido del PIC pero el valor de la dirección 0x3FF debe ser re escrito nuevamente.
Esto está especificado en las notas de aplicación por programación ICSP dadas por Microchip.
Y es un protocolo que las aplicaciones deben seguir para una correcta grabación del dispositivo.

Algo que puedes hacer para saber si realmente existe el valor de OSCCAL, es como te mencioné anteriormente, usar otra aplicación y leer el PIC.

Con el ICProg se debe ver el valor de ésta forma: 

Con el WinPic800 será de ésta forma: 

Y con el PICkit 3 se debe ver de ésta otra forma: 

Como puedes ver, con esas tres aplicaciones se puede leer correctamente el valor de OSCCAL.
Por eso te digo que uses otra aplicación para corroborar que sí exista el valor "4C" para tu PIC, éste es el valor para OSCCAL, ya que el "34" es un RETLW.

Edit:
El hardware para leer y grabar varios PICs incluyendo algunos PIC18 como el 18F2550 y 18F4550, es el *JDMD Programmer*.
Y en esta página se encuentra toda la información en castellano. *Programador JDMD*
Este sencillo programador también cuenta con programación *ICSP*.
http://perso.wanadoo.es/pictob/jdmd.htm#programador_jdmd


----------



## nelsonr (Mar 26, 2015)

Hola buen día, alguien tiene conocimiento de un buen grabador de pic (buena marca), no tan caro.
Yo compre hace un año mas o menos un  grabador chino K150 pues en el mercado de mi país solo hay eso, y después de pasar páramo para instalarlo e comenzado a dudar de su  efectividad, ya que el circuito funciona bien en la grabado numero 1 por poner un ejemplo y cuando realizo la grabación numero 5 (los numero representan las veces) el micro no quiere responder como antes, lo gravo nuevamente y si funciona.
En el emulador la programación funciona siempre. Todo esto me hace pensar que la maquina tiene un virus ya que al grabar discos las canciones  saltos como si estuviera raya.
Voy a probar limpiando la maquina o cambiando de maquina, y si eso no me resulta me tocara compara un grabador nuevo para descartar, pero me gustaría que fuera mas confiable que el que tengo


----------



## miglo (Mar 26, 2015)

Te puedo decir que yo lo uso y me va de perlas, de momento, no tengo ningun problema.

Por cierto tambien lo compre de los chinos.


----------



## phepe (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola a todos, despues de un año con este grabador funcionando correctamente, me encuentro con que deja de grabar y me tira este error.
Pensaba que el grabador y compre otro igual, pasando lo mismo.
Pues nada.
Instalado en 4 maquinas distintas con XP, Vista W/ y W8 y lo mismo.
Con otros drivers de porlific, lo mismo
Probado con otros micros que se funcionan y otros tipos de micro...
Todo configurado correctamente.
Alguien le pasa esto tb¿?
Me estoy volviendo loco...!!!!!!

Gracias por la ayuda y un saludo cordial


----------



## miglo (Oct 6, 2015)

Pues esta claro lo que te dice, que no reconoce dicho chip.

A mi me paso que me deje unas patillas al aire, sin darme cuenta, y me decia lo mismo.

Mira ver como pones el pic, no vaya ser que lo estes poniendo mal.


----------



## phepe (Oct 6, 2015)

Gracias amigo...
Pero aunque tira ese error, los pines estan puestos, pero podría ser del zocalo que esta mal...pero como te dije he comprado otro exactamente igual...con un año de diferencia...


----------



## xxunil (Oct 6, 2015)

phepe dijo:


> Hola a todos, despues de un año con este grabador funcionando correctamente, me encuentro con que deja de grabar y me tira este error.
> Pensaba que el grabador y compre otro igual, pasando lo mismo.
> Pues nada.
> Instalado en 4 maquinas distintas con XP, Vista W/ y W8 y lo mismo.
> ...



Mira, yo tenia un problema similar y después me di cuenta que el problema estaba en los driver.

Yo me compre el programador de una pagina china, EX, y no me vino ningún CD con los driver ni software,ni manual, por lo que cuando lo conecto a la pc, windows me instala automáticamente los drivers. Buscando información veo que utiliza X software, le mando un mail al vendedor y luego me responde adjuntandome el software de grabación.
Al ejecutar el software veo que no me reconoce el grabador y luego buscando informacion veo que ese grabador utiliza el chi PL2303 y que el mismo es una versión PIRATA del original. Entonces los de Porlific al darse cuenta de esto, sacaron otra revisión del integrado y unos drivers nuevos que lo que hacen es si detectan la versión pirata del pl2303 directamente hace que no funcione.
Me puse en contacto nuevamente con el vendedor y el me dijo que instale una versión vieja del driver y listo, por lo que procedi a instalar una version anterior y luego salio funcionando lo mas bien.

Yo creo que a vos te paso algo asi, windows te instalo una versión actual del driver, pero como esta no le da soporte a la revosion de tu pl2303 este no funciona.

Aca te adjunto el driver y el software para grabacion que ami me funciona de 10.

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=8BFA232259430104&id=8BFA232259430104!116

Espero que se te solucione con esto tu problema. Coméntame como te fue


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola aca re-subo el archivo ., al servidor del foro .,  asi no se pierde (link caidos o borrados )​


----------



## Silici0 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hola que tal. Yo compré el K150 chino, el software quedo bien y ahorita funciona en windows 8. El problema es que no reconocía ningún PIC que colocaba en el zócalo. Me dí cuenta que el zócalo estaba sucio, lo limpie y empezo a reconocer algunos PIC's. Vi las soldaduras y algunas estaban cristalizadas, entonces las volví a soldar y ya reconoce a todos los pics


----------



## LinkerMan (Ago 14, 2016)

Tengo un programador K150. No puedo decir que funciona mal.
He programado varios PIC sin problemas, incluso sobre Windows 10, casi siempre es el clásico problema alrededor de este programador, los drivers.

En la lista de PIC compatibles figura el PIC16F716, sin embargo no he podido programarlo.
Microbrn no incluye ese pic en la lista, pero versiones anteriores si lo soportan, por lo que decidí hacerle un downgrade al programador, logré leerlo y verificarlo, pero imposible grabarlo.

Como alternativa común ante esos problemas, probé variar los delays sin resultados.

¿Alguien a logrado programar el 16F716 exitosamente? ¿Qué procedimiento usó?


----------



## aiutzeler (Ago 15, 2016)

LinkermMan, Fijate si esto te sirve

http://www.niplesoft.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Manual-de-usuario-K-150.pdf


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2016)

¿Alguien usa este programador en linux?

He encontrado un manual pero en portugués y me resulta un poco confuso. Si alguien lo conoce en castellano, mejor.


----------



## LinkerMan (Ago 16, 2016)

aiutzeler dijo:


> LinkermMan, Fijate si esto te sirve
> 
> Manual-de-usuario-K-150.pdf



SERIE 16F:
PIC16F505 * PIC16F506 * PIC16F54 * PIC16F57 * PIC16F59 * PIC16F627 * PIC16LF627A * 
PIC16F627A * PIC16F628 * PIC16LF628A * PIC16F628A * PIC16F630 * PIC16F631 * 
PIC16F631-1 * PIC16F636 * PIC16F636-1 * PIC16F639 * PIC16F639-1 * PIC16F648A * 
PIC16F676 * PIC16F677 * PIC16F677-1 * PIC16F684 * PIC16F685 * PIC16F685-1 * PIC16F687* PIC16F687 * PIC16F687-1 * PIC16F688 * PIC16F689 * PIC16F689-1 * PIC16F690 * PIC16F690-1 * PIC16F716 * PIC16F72 * PIC16F73 * PIC16F74 * PIC16F76 * PIC16F77 * PIC16F737 * PIC16F747 * PIC16F767 * PIC16F777 * PIC16F83 * PIC16F84 * PIC16F84A * PIC16F87 * PIC16F88 * PIC16F818 * PIC16F819 * PIC16F870 * PIC16F871 * PIC16F872 * PIC16F873 * PIC16F873A * PIC16LF873A * PIC16F874 * PIC16F874A * PIC16F876 * PIC16F876A * PIC16F877 * PIC16F877A

aiutzeler, Me confirmas que es posible programar el pic16f716 con el K150 el manual es sencillo pero muestra tres cosas fundamentales.

1 el asunto de los drivers y los S.O. 
2 los PICs soportados 
3 PROGRAMACIÓN via ICSP  eso no lo he intentado 

Solo habia probado de la forma corriente a travez del socket Zif

Ill give it a try and let you all know!


----------



## Luis Borja (Mar 5, 2017)

Para los que tienen problemas en instalar el PIC K150 realice estos videos:
Primero desinstalar el driver 



Segundo bajar el driver y software y seguir los pasos: 



No falla, es para cualquier versión de Windows


----------



## jesusjj86 (Jul 14, 2017)

hola, alguno sabe como se guarda la rom+eeprom a un archivo?
aunque tenga datos en eeprom solo se guarda la rom...  al reves si que se graban las dos cosas al pic.
gracias.

otra cosa...  no he podido grabar solo  eeprom a un pic , estuviera vacia la pic o no.
gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2017)

En principio, la idea es que la eeprom la edite la propia aplicación.
Puedes hacer una verificación del contenido y grabarla en el propio programa con unos valores por defecto.


----------



## jesusjj86 (Jul 14, 2017)

gracias,que rapido en contestar.  ahora falta el asunto de grabar unicamente eepron para variar los valores a voluntad.
se trata de un programa de cdi de moto y quisiera variar la curva de avance cuyos valores estan en la eeprom.

un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2017)

Pues eso lo haces en el propio programa. Si lee la EEPROM y no cuadran los checksums graba un mapa motor por defecto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 31, 2017)

Hace poco adquirí un gran lote de PIC12CE674 y necesitaba un programador que los pudiera grabar.
Me dí a la tarea de buscar algún programador para éste PIC, que fuera compatible con Windows 10 x64 y encontré que el K150 los podía leer y grabar.
Así que me puse a investigar y tras eso me dediqué a crear un circuito ICSP para poder grabar éstos PIC.
Funcionó perfectamente.

Les comparto el diseño del PCB y su diagrama, los archivos .hex a grabar en el PIC16F628A, los archivos para el controlador, (FT232R) el esquema que realicé y su programa interfaz que modifiqué lo más que pude al español. (Esto último porque el autor no proporciona el código fuente, aunque es muy simple de comprender.) 

Espero que sea de utilidad.


----------



## opalma (Ene 10, 2018)

Hola Comunidad.
Estoy trabajando en grabar un microcontrolador PIC18F4550
Un amigo de Venezuela escribió el código, ambos usamos PIC C Compiler y el mismo programador PIC+PRO
Lo único diferente es el grabador, el mío es PIC K150 chino y el de él es parecido.

La cuestión es que él me dice que su programa trabaja impecable, pero el mío no hace nada.
Incluso me mandó uno para encender y apagar un LED en el pin RA0, e igual no hace nada.
Tengo 4 PIC nuevos y ya los probé todos.

¿Alguien tiene alguna experiencia con la tarjeta china que haya fallado?
Porque no se me ocurre otra cosa y lo curioso es que todos los pasos los describe como correcto.

Gracias por vuestro aporte.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 10, 2018)

Bueno, los problemas pueder varios y muy distintos entre si y brindas poca información, como seteas los fusibles?, publica tu esquema, versión del progrma de grabación
Los drivers estan cargados? esta actualizado el firmware del k150 para que soporte el 18F4550?


----------



## luispa1 (May 8, 2018)

Hola estoy tratando de entrontrar un software para el k150 y en todas las páginas que encuentro incluido este foro, mi antivirus detecta virus en el ejecutable de instalación. microbrn o en el fixhex2.
En páginas de otros paises mantienen la idea de ser falsos positivos.
¿Es así?


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

Que antivirus tienes? no he visto que suceda eso.


----------



## luispa1 (May 8, 2018)

El AVG , de tal manera que a la hora de descomprimir el ZIP rechaza el archivo y sólo deja los *.hex.
no sucede nada con los drivers.
Reconoce un troyano como amenaza y lo lleva a la cuarentena.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 8, 2018)

Desactiva el antivirus y aún mejor, cámbialo por uno mejor.
El ejecutable fixhex2.exe es una "utilidad", no es un virus.
Creo que sirve para reparar los archivos hex que se van a grabar en el PIC.
Yo no lo he usado nunca porque no le he encontrado utilidad, así que se puede prescindir de él.

​


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

Cambia de Antivirus el AVG es malísimo
Yo he bajado ese paquete y jamás tube un solo problema
Lo que sucede que es una utilidad que tiene la habilidad de trabajar dentro de otro archivo, por eso lo confunde


----------



## luispa1 (May 9, 2018)

Te he hecho caso y he desactivado el antivirus, pero como la carpeta donde están los ejecutables los bajo desde el DRIVE asociada a mi email, al pedir el download, me genera un archivo zip en el que no incluyen ninguno de los dos ejecutables.  No los baja por contener virus dice. y así lo mismo con todos los diferentes  software que he conseguido al respecto. El AVG no hace otra cosa que poner en cuarentena a los dos ejecutables.
De todos modos si puedes me indicas de qué página de más o menos confianza puedo bajarlo para W7 32


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 9, 2018)

La única página de confianza es por supuesto la oficial.
Kitsrus.com website
Pero si continúas con ese antivirus, ni de ahí lo podrás descargar correctamente.


----------



## ivan21 (Oct 29, 2018)

alguien sabe si se pueden programar una EEPROM 28C64 CON UN K150


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 29, 2018)

No, solo es para PIC's y muy pocos, básicamente los más comunes.


----------



## JERONIMO (Dic 8, 2018)

Hola,
Me sucede lo mismo.
Tengo Windows 10 y cuando intento descargar el software TS8900-K150, mi antivirus (Avast) aborta la descarga diciendo que el archivo esta infectado con el virus W32: Malware-gen.
Lo he descargado en una memoria usb con el antivirus desactivado, pero si lo descomprimo con el antivirus activado me detecta el archivo como maligno y lo elimina. W32: Malware-gen.
Conclusión: no puedo instalar el software para hacer funcionar mi programador de pics k150.
¿Es de fiar el software y los drivers?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 8, 2018)

Muy simple instalalo deconectando  internet y desactiva el antivirus durante la instalación


----------



## JERONIMO (Dic 9, 2018)

Hola.
Lo probaré.
Gracias.


----------



## maq67 (Ene 29, 2019)

hola, mi problema es con 16f628A es que cuando termina de programar al final me sale una ventana que dice:
 Fuse error 0x2007  
 Good 0x2138 
 Bad 0x3F38
alguien me puede decir que esta pasando, porque probé con tres pic y con los tres me hace lo mismo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 29, 2019)

Lo más probable es que los fuses no se están definiendo en la palabra de configuración del programa.


----------



## Roberto Barreto (May 7, 2019)

Tengo un Pic k150 con controlador 2303XH y una laptop con Windows 10 Home Versión y no puedo instalarlo. La versión Entreprise si trae como instalarlo y aparece en una página de YouTube pero no logro hacerlo ni encontrar el  drivers que lleva. ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?.Gracias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 7, 2019)

En la página oficial de Prolific se encuentran todos los controladores.
Busca la sección: *Windows Driver Installer Setup Program*
Ahí puedes ver la información que se muestra sobre el controlador.

*Prolific USA - PL2303HX Rev. D*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2019)

Atento a que está en Cuba , así que las páginas de USA no se . . .


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 7, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Atento a que está en Cuba , así que las páginas de USA no se . . .


OK. Entonces aquí adjunto el controlador.
Lo subo en dos partes. (Descargar las dos para poder descomprimir)


----------



## Gasparv (May 15, 2019)

Buenas tardes, en España. Después de mirar y mirar y tras conseguir grabar un PIC en Windows Vista 32 bit, he conseguido hacerlo en Windows 10 64 bits. Me ha ayudado este vídeo que os dejo más abajo. He comprobado, con la lupa, que el chip es PL-2303HX, a pesar de ser una compra 'china' muy barata, y bajé los controladores de Prolific, que me dieron ese error de instalación del controlador. En el vídeo, milagrosamente, se soslaya instalando otros controladores, más antiguos que Windows encuentra por ahí, dentro del ordenador.
En software de grabación es Microbrn, y, aunque señala errores y no es capaz de hacer el reset de la placa, lee y graba perfectamente.
Saludos
Gaspar


----------



## simonsillo (Nov 30, 2022)

*H*ola*. Y*o tengo el problema de que no me apare*c*e en la lista el *PIC*12*F*635 ¿*A*lguien sabe por qu*é* no me apare*c*e?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 1, 2022)

simonsillo dijo:


> *Y*o tengo el problema de que no me apare*c*e en la lista el *PIC*12*F*635 ¿*A*lguien sabe por qu*é* no me apare*c*e?


Si no aparece es porque no está en su base de datos.
Renombra el archivo chipdata.cid por _chipdata.cid, añade el que adjunto y ya aparecerá.
Realiza una prueba de lectura y escritura del PIC12F635 para saber si el agregado funciona.
Si ocurre algún error, es muy seguro que se tenga que editar la zona de fuses, y no recuerdo si tenga ese PIC para hacer pruebas.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 1, 2022)

Editado


----------

